# Translate digital images into knit, crochet, needlework for Free!



## josheli (Feb 23, 2011)

KNITPRO
knitPro is a free web application that translates digital images into knit, crochet, needlepoint and cross-stitch patterns. Simply upload jpeg, gif or png images and knitPro will generate a graph sizable for any fiber project. knitPro digitally mimics the tradition of pre-industrial craft circles who freely shared patterns and passed them down from generation to generation. More about microRevolt and knitPro here.

http://www.microrevolt.org/knitPro.htm


----------



## ibrow (Mar 22, 2011)

I agree. Knitpro is wonderful. They even sent me a personal reply when I wanted a smaller number of stitches than the programme had generated. They told me exactly what to do. They said 1 pixel generates 1 stitch - I wanted a 40-stitch pattern so I had to resize my original image to 40-pixels. Then, bingo - there was my 40-stitch pattern. Brilliant.


----------



## btibbs70 (Mar 23, 2011)

Wow! That really lets the knitting imagination run wild  Look forward to using this. TNX


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

this is amazing. Now I have questions. Once this is graphed, do you simply knit a stitch for each little block in the color shown? I've never done this but would love to knit some portraits or scenes. I'm facinate by this process.


----------



## llindallovesllamas (Mar 21, 2011)

This sounds silly, but how do you "upload"? [I'm only a knitter, not a computer person]


----------



## josheli (Feb 23, 2011)

This is what it asks you to do:
Choose a GIF, JPEG, or PNG image (file should be less than 1 MB).
Then you check what grid size you want
Grid size:
Regular (48w x 64h)
Big (96w x 120h)
XL (120w x 160h)
Then check what format you want
Stitch size:
Needlepoint, Cross Stitch, Crochet (1:1)
Knit Portrait (5:7)
Knit Landscape (7:5)
Then choose file, meaning you need to find the picture/image that you have saved on your computer and click open. Once you do that click submit and voila! there is your design all ready for you and FREE!


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Well grrrrr me...I cannot get knitpro to work! 
Thanks for sharing anyhow.

Camilla



josheli said:


> This is what it asks you to do:
> Choose a GIF, JPEG, or PNG image (file should be less than 1 MB).
> Then you check what grid size you want
> Grid size:
> ...


----------



## josheli (Feb 23, 2011)

what is the problem your having?


----------



## ibrow (Mar 22, 2011)

If you're not a computer person, you may need to ask someone to help you get the basic image. A jpg file just means a picture on your computer, which you can play around with via a photo programme. I've got Photoshop, but you don't need to have that. There are lots of free ones available. Once you've got the image saved on your computer, just open up Knitpro. When it asks you for the image, go to the image file on your computer, highlight it, and click 'open'. That will put it into Knitpro, which will then produce the graph for you. Best not to have too many colours in your original image, because Knitpro will give you a graph with far too many yarn colours.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

When I click add image and ad one from my desktop..I keep getting an error image did not work.

I have tried several..and they are pictures?

Camilla


----------



## llindallovesllamas (Mar 21, 2011)

Well grrrrr me...I cannot get knitpro to work! 
Thanks for sharing anyhow. 

Camilla
*********
Thanks, but I know you're just saying that so I won't feel like such a 
dum-dum. HA!  Linda


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Thanks Linda lol
we dorkus's unite!!!


----------



## hooknneedler (Feb 19, 2011)

CamillaInTheDesert said:


> When I click add image and ad one from my desktop..I keep getting an error image did not work.
> 
> I have tried several..and they are pictures?
> 
> Camilla


Camilla,

I think I had the same problem...I selected a photo, clicked submit, then it would come back and tell me no photo had been selected. I knew that my photo was under the 1mb limit, so that wasn't the problem. What turned out to be the problem was that the picture was over the pixel limit. To solve this, I opened the photo in "paint" (in windows, click start, programs, accessories, paint just on the off-chance you didn't already know how to get there), and then clicked image, stretch/skew. Made the two boxes say 25% and 25%, resaved it under a new name and then uploaded it. Worked like a charm! Hope this fixes your error as well.


----------



## llindallovesllamas (Mar 21, 2011)

WOO-HOO!! I did it! Now if I can just REMEMBER how I did it , I'll be off and running. Thanks, Hooknneedler! Come on, Camilla, I'll wait for ya!! You can do this! Love, Linda


----------



## josheli (Feb 23, 2011)

Glad you figured it out, the only problem I had was it was the size was to big! Post your projects when you have made them!


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Hehe ok ....I try again..you motivate me woman lol

Hugs,

Camilla



llindallovesllamas said:


> WOO-HOO!! I did it! Now if I can just REMEMBER how I did it , I'll be off and running. Thanks, Hooknneedler! Come on, Camilla, I'll wait for ya!! You can do this! Love, Linda


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

YAFREAKINWOO...I did it ...ty ty ty all for your help LOL

Hugs and God Bless all,

Camilla



llindallovesllamas said:


> WOO-HOO!! I did it! Now if I can just REMEMBER how I did it , I'll be off and running. Thanks, Hooknneedler! Come on, Camilla, I'll wait for ya!! You can do this! Love, Linda


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Josheli...ty ty ty so very much for sharing...I finally got it to work...yayyyyyyyyyyy..

Hugs and God Bless,

Camilla



josheli said:


> KNITPRO
> knitPro is a free web application that translates digital images into knit, crochet, needlepoint and cross-stitch patterns. Simply upload jpeg, gif or png images and knitPro will generate a graph sizable for any fiber project. knitPro digitally mimics the tradition of pre-industrial craft circles who freely shared patterns and passed them down from generation to generation. More about microRevolt and knitPro here.
> 
> http://www.microrevolt.org/knitPro.htm


----------



## llindallovesllamas (Mar 21, 2011)

Take it easy! I've got to take a NAP after all that work!  Linda


----------



## josheli (Feb 23, 2011)

your welcome Camilla, It just amazes me all the wonderful stuff you find on the net, its like a giant treasure chest full of goodies waiting for us to discover them


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Oh you betcha...I just love this forum..but mostly all the amazing women and gents...like you Josheli and Linda...

Camilla



josheli said:


> your welcome Camilla, It just amazes me all the wonderful stuff you find on the net, its like a giant treasure chest full of goodies waiting for us to discover them


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

LOL Linda..sleep well princess...

Camilla



llindallovesllamas said:


> Take it easy! I've got to take a NAP after all that work!  Linda


----------



## josheli (Feb 23, 2011)

hehehe Linda!. There were times when I spent so much time looking up patterns that for a few days I would dream of a gigantic screen/monitor that I stood in front of and just pointed my finger and the screen would to go to different knit or crochet sites!


----------



## hooknneedler (Feb 19, 2011)

Linda, Josheli and Camilla,

Glad you were able to get it to work. Happy knitting and crocheting everyone!

Lori


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Please don't be offended but I think my question was overlooked when explaining how to load a picture. I'm more computer literate than knitting literate so....here's my question again. Thanks for bearing with me.

Once this is graphed, do you simply knit a stitch for each little block in the color shown? I've never done this but would love to knit some portraits or scenes. I'm facinate by this process.


----------



## josheli (Feb 23, 2011)

I'm sorry I haven't read all the posts but yes each square is a stitch.I'm not offended at all, sometimes you have to give me a little slap on the back of the head Gibbs style (NCIS)


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

josheli said:


> I'm sorry I haven't read all the posts but yes each square is a stitch.I'm not offended at all, sometimes you have to give me a little slap on the back of the head Gibbs style (NCIS)


thank you josheli! I have another question now. Unless you want to add additional depth would you just knit or just purl? I am thinking of perhaps doing an afghan with squares and have various blocks with pictures of my children and grandchildren. I'm probably stretching way beyond my capabilities/skills yet but nothing ventured nothing gained and I tend to reach for the stars.


----------



## josheli (Feb 23, 2011)

I have used the program only for a cross stitch design and fooled around with the graph to make a drawing. I think it wouldn't matter if you knit or purl the design. Perhaps ibrow (page 1 of this post) would know since they used it. Hope you get the answer you seek!


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

I would just make it knit in intarsia...but you have to decide what colors you want for each square...ie beige has many shades..
Hope that helps.

Oh and No offense taken...
LOL Josheli

Hugs, 

Camilla


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Yeah - this is something I have really wanted to do. I do samples for a crossstitch shop, but have some things I would like to graph for my own stitching.

Now, if my daughter would just show me how to load pictures into the computer from my camera - I could share with you all. She had shoulder surgery last week and isn't able to help me right now.

I agree with Camilla - I think stockinette would be most effective and let your colors do the work. Purl for an eyebrow might work or maybe for some background or in landscapes - but I think people would be best in stockinette.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Hey Dreamweaver,
Thanks for the vote of confidence lol
To load pictures from my digital camera to my computer..I use snapfish.com...that program does all the work for you...
Free to join and use...Oh ..just use your USB cord that came with camera..the small end goes in your camera and the USB part goes into a USB port on your computer.
Just follow the prompts..that is what I do..
I am so NOT computer savvy and I just downloaded from my digital camera to computer and added pictures to the picture section here...called ArrowHead Throw...check it out and let me know how you do.
Good Luck...IF I can do it ...you can lol

Hugs,

Camilla



Dreamweaver said:


> Yeah - this is something I have really wanted to do. I do samples for a crossstitch shop, but have some things I would like to graph for my own stitching.
> 
> Now, if my daughter would just show me how to load pictures into the computer from my camera - I could share with you all. She had shoulder surgery last week and isn't able to help me right now.
> 
> I agree with Camilla - I think stockinette would be most effective and let your colors do the work. Purl for an eyebrow might work or maybe for some background or in landscapes - but I think people would be best in stockinette.


----------



## ibrow (Mar 22, 2011)

Whenever I'm knitting from a graph, I do it in stocking stitch (stockinette in the USA, I think). If you do all purl or all knit (ie, garter stitch) you will see the colour changes between rows and that will be messy. Let me reassure everyone - this is really easy and satisfying.


----------



## hellyloulou (Apr 25, 2011)

Oh WOW!!!!!!! 

I have just taken a look at this and now my heads whirring like crazy with ideas ..... LOL my to-do list is ever growing and will now go crazy 

Thank you so much for posting this link ....


----------

